# Detomaso -- Any Good?



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Prompted by the "Can't Decide Between These Two Divers" thread ( http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=60089 ) and by noticing some Detamasos on eBay, I wondered if anyone knows about Detomaso.

Are they a serious (or wannabe serious) manufacturer building decent quality watches (albeit in China or Hong Kong) or are they a fashion brand only? Anyone know any more about them or handled any of their watches?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I thought you were asking about the cars.

The logo on the watches looks like a development of the cars logo!

I googled De Tomaso watches and got an in depth review on WUS


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

minkle said:


> I googled De Tomaso watches and got an in depth review on WUS


Thansk for that. It's what I feared: A nice enough watch as far as it goes but not to be taken seriously as a diver. A perhaps better-than-many-others fashion watch.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Markrlondon said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > I googled De Tomaso watches and got an in depth review on WUS
> ...


Thats what i thought, i saw what it looked like and didnt bother reading


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

minkle said:


> Thats what i thought, i saw what it looked like and didnt bother reading


What gave the game away? Too much imitation, not enough innovation?

I read the review on WUS, but wasn't too concerned about the plasticy sounding click of the bezel or the poor lume. His worries about the thread on the crown are greater cause for concern.

But the one reviewed looks to be a previous model, so maybe any faults have been fixed. Hmm.....starting to look like the Orient Mako is the better option.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Poor lume. That kills my interest in a watch. My Chenevard doesn't glow through the night, neither do the hands on my entry level EV09.  Now, the higher end 2010 STI Series 1 ... glows all night long.

Whilst reading on WUS I came across someone mention Kadloo. Using ETA and Valjoux movements. Interesting "variant" designs. But not cheap.


----------

